
When Tomatoes Were Blamed for Witchcraft and Werewolves - pepys
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/when-tomatoes-were-blamed-for-witchcraft-and-werewolves
======
Pigo
> combined death toll could have been as high as 500,000

Makes me wonder if maybe there really were witches, and we were just
successful in wiping them all out. I kid.. I kid..

~~~
DiabloD3
Makes me wonder if there really were witches, and they were the ones doing the
witch hunting, using their inside knowledge to illustrate false plots.

Hiding in obvious sight, etc etc.

~~~
darrelld
The show Salem on Netflix is centered around this exact point.

~~~
Pigo
Pound me the witch drums

The witch drums

------
neogodless
Tomacco?

